# Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive DOW to Record High



## drivebymedia (Jul 18, 2013)

_4:15 pm : The S&P 500 settled with a gain of 0.5% after notching a fresh intraday record high of 1693.13. Meanwhile, the tech-heavy Nasdaq underperformed, ending unchanged. 

Equities climbed at the open and received an additional boost after the July Philadelphia Fed Index, which is a survey of regional manufacturing conditions, spiked to 19.8 from 12.5. That was well ahead of the Briefing.com consensus estimate of 5.3 and marked the highest reading for the index since March 2011. _


Market Overview - Yahoo! Finance - The basics of investing.


Wrack 'em up Mr. President!

Yahoooooo!!


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 18, 2013)

Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive SNAP Enrollment to Record High

You go, Girl!


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 18, 2013)

Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Social Security Disability Insurance enrollment to Record High

More, please!


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 18, 2013)

Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Unemployment streak to Modern Record High

FDR better watch out. Obama's close.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 18, 2013)

Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Work Force Non-Participation to Record High

Anyone need a sofa?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 18, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Work Force Non-Participation to Record High
> 
> Anyone need a sofa?



*Funny how the O/P posts a link and you just post blather.  But you go, girl.  Blather works on this board.  They lap it up. *


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 18, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Work Force Non-Participation to Record High
> 
> Anyone need a sofa?



Obama's economic and political policies have helped recover the 8 million unskilled jobs Bush and the Republicans killed.

A miracle, really ....


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 18, 2013)

The fed is pumping a trillion a year into the market.  I doubt the OP can even begin to comprehend what that means when the gravy train stops.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 18, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Work Force Non-Participation to Record High
> ...



Get it straight. I post inconvenient and inflammatory blather.

Need a link? The cornerstone of pedagogy is independent research. Anyone interested in any fact has the entire world's information at their finger tips. Why are you different?


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 18, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Work Force Non-Participation to Record High
> ...



A sure loser of an argument:

*BOOOOOSH!*


----------



## Rozman (Jul 18, 2013)

Just wait till the bubble explodes...
Every Lib on this message board thinks the 
Dow Jones is the economy....


----------



## Duped (Jul 18, 2013)

Liberals have no concept of debt; the grim reaper.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 18, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > RadioRefugee said:
> ...



No, the sure loser_* REPUBLICANS *_......


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 18, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Just wait till the bubble explodes...



Can we bring you anything while you wait for GODOT?

lol!!


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 18, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I doubt the OP can even begin to comprehend what that means when the gravy train stops.



The line of sad souls waiting for GODOT is on the right ....


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 18, 2013)

In honor of this historic event, I decree that a bust of Obama, painted light brown of course, be sent to every US home. Violators will be prosecuted. 

It's OK if you put a yellow stripe on it. I won't tell.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 18, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Work Force Non-Participation to Record High
> ...



Did you read the link? It's a string of statistics.

drivebychlamydia puts a nonsensical spin on it. 

Now that's real smarts.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 18, 2013)

Put another way, TARP was a one shot 750billion dollar deal.  Many freaked.  Rightfully so, I was against that.  It was paid back but here we are now 85 billion a month...6 years later....  It ain't gonna be fun.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 18, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt the OP can even begin to comprehend what that means when the gravy train stops.
> ...



I'm looking at reality.  I don't reside in alice in wonderland.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 18, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Do not vorry Vladimer, ven GODOT comes, vee will have a nice warm room - but you must be patient, and vait, always vait ....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 18, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> _4:15 pm : The S&P 500 settled with a gain of 0.5% after notching a fresh intraday record high of 1693.13. Meanwhile, the tech-heavy Nasdaq underperformed, ending unchanged.
> 
> Equities climbed at the open and received an additional boost after the July Philadelphia Fed Index, which is a survey of regional manufacturing conditions, spiked to 19.8 from 12.5. That was well ahead of the Briefing.com consensus estimate of 5.3 and marked the highest reading for the index since March 2011. _
> 
> ...



Are you high, or just stupid?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank God Chicago, Camden, Detroit, California and New York are experiencing the good news.

What to know how to measure the American economy? 

Look out your fucking window.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 18, 2013)

Next up: Chicago...

Moody's downgrades Chicago's credit rating, pension debt to - WREX.com ? Rockford?s News Leader


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 18, 2013)

It's the Obamadomino effect. 

A house of cards. 

A set of bowling pins. 

Line 'em up... knock 'em down. 

It is... the Chicago way.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 18, 2013)

Economy is limping along at less than 2%.  The 8 million jobs recovered haven't been.  Its a statistic, meaning that the numbers have been 'messaged' to bring you a bold face lie.

For the first time in history,  more part-time jobs are being had than full-time jobs.  More men are simply walking way from the job market as hopeless.

And the Fed pump money into the market like pillars of salt and pillars of sand, propping up a market that would be downward bound if not for QE.

Sooner, rather than later, the free money is going to run out.  When that day comes, people are going to remember Dec 2008 - Jan 2009 with a fondness of what a good economy looked like.

Get the picture of just how bad this is going to be if it isn't handled right?

Obama's economic policies are going to kill us..  If you are good with that, well, go pick out your cemetery plot.


----------



## ba1614 (Jul 19, 2013)

lol and about two weeks ago the mere mention of possibly easing QE sent the markets tumbling.


----------



## pinqy (Jul 19, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Econom The 8 million jobs recovered haven't been.  Its a statistic, meaning that the numbers have been 'messaged' to bring you a bold face lie.


Well, the 8 million jobs (8.7 million actually) have not been recoverd.
In January 2008 there were 138,056,000 non-farm pay roll jobs. In January 2009 when Obama took office, there were 133,631,000...a loss of 4,425,000.
It reached bottom in February 2010 at 129,320,000..an additional loss of 4,311,000 under Obama, for a total loss of 8,736,000.

Currently there are 135,902,000...6,582,000 higher than the bottom, 2,271,000 higher than when Obama took office, but still 2,154,000 fewer than pre-recession.

Source: Series CES0000000001 at BLS Series Report : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics



> For the first time in history,  more part-time jobs are being had than full-time jobs.


Ummm, check your math. Current number working full time is 115,998,000 and part time is 28,059,000  
I think you're being mislead by the fact that full time workers went from 82.9% of total employment to the current 80.5% (Jan and Feb 2010, when the job market bottomed out, it was at 80%) and that this year, part time work went up a lot more than full time, mostly from a big hit in June.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

how many time is this troll going to post the same crap and expect people to fall for it


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 19, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Economy is limping along at less than 2%.  The 8 million jobs recovered haven't been.  Its a statistic, meaning that the numbers have been 'messaged' to bring you a bold face lie.
> 
> Obama's economic policies are going to kill us..  If you are good with that, well, go pick out your cemetery plot.



"Vee must have patience Vladimer, and continue to vait for GODOT - ven he comes, ze whole country will come crashing down like da Boosh guy - and vee vill dance!"


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 19, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Econom The 8 million jobs recovered haven't been.  Its a statistic, meaning that the numbers have been 'messaged' to bring you a bold face lie.
> ...



Republicans would ban part time jobs as un American .... and replace the 8 million unskilled jobs Bush sent overseas with upper management jobs.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jul 19, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> _4:15 pm : The S&P 500 settled with a gain of 0.5% after notching a fresh intraday record high of 1693.13. Meanwhile, the tech-heavy Nasdaq underperformed, ending unchanged.
> 
> Equities climbed at the open and received an additional boost after the July Philadelphia Fed Index, which is a survey of regional manufacturing conditions, spiked to 19.8 from 12.5. That was well ahead of the Briefing.com consensus estimate of 5.3 and marked the highest reading for the index since March 2011. _
> 
> ...



They hate anything that can be construed as positive news coming from this administration. Notice that the best response they can come up with is there usual....."wait until it gets bad, you'll see!".


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > _4:15 pm : The S&P 500 settled with a gain of 0.5% after notching a fresh intraday record high of 1693.13. Meanwhile, the tech-heavy Nasdaq underperformed, ending unchanged.
> ...



.... while they watch their 401k's and IRA's DOUBLE in value under President Obama ...


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Economic/Political Policies Drive Work Force Non-Participation to Record High
> ...



If you need a link to verify that "blather" you are a low info voter.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> They hate anything that can be construed as positive news coming from this administration. Notice that the best response they can come up with is there usual....."wait until it gets bad, you'll see!".



What we hate is sleight-of-hand. The DOW is all about the 1%, which you ostensibly hate. Why trumpet what you despise? You're an intellectual fraud the moment you go there.

Show us solid progress for my family and friends who are clearly not 1%ers. Show me a decline in SNAP or SSDI or an increase in labor force participation. Show us a major movement in U6. 

You cannot. Obama is EPIC FAIL on all the metrics that count.

Your turn. Blame Bush.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jul 19, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > They hate anything that can be construed as positive news coming from this administration. Notice that the best response they can come up with is there usual....."wait until it gets bad, you'll see!".
> ...



And there it is. Something positive about Obama is mentioned and they move the conversation to something else. 

Listen, if your life sucks as it seems is the case, I've been told by your fellow conservatives that you're the only one to blame. The reason you're poor or struggling is because you lack drive and ambition. So what's your excuse?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 19, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > They hate anything that can be construed as positive news coming from this administration. Notice that the best response they can come up with is there usual....."wait until it gets bad, you'll see!".
> ...



Considering the millions of individuals, and thousands of pension funds who have seen their investments in the DOW DOUBLE under Obama

.... your's is likely the most stupid statement every to come from a mentally disabled tea bagger.


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jul 19, 2013)

Detroit bankruptcy ? this is what happens if you vote Democrat for 51 years ? Telegraph Blogs

at the rate we are going and you see the result.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jul 19, 2013)

IMHO: POTUS always gets too much credit when the economy is rolling well and too much blame when it is going poorly.

There are actually far bigger forces (yes, even much bigger than POTUS) that are at play.


----------



## kaz (Jul 19, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> _4:15 pm : The S&P 500 settled with a gain of 0.5% after notching a fresh intraday record high of 1693.13. Meanwhile, the tech-heavy Nasdaq underperformed, ending unchanged.
> 
> Equities climbed at the open and received an additional boost after the July Philadelphia Fed Index, which is a survey of regional manufacturing conditions, spiked to 19.8 from 12.5. That was well ahead of the Briefing.com consensus estimate of 5.3 and marked the highest reading for the index since March 2011. _
> 
> ...



How do you know it was Obama's policies that caused that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > _4:15 pm : The S&P 500 settled with a gain of 0.5% after notching a fresh intraday record high of 1693.13. Meanwhile, the tech-heavy Nasdaq underperformed, ending unchanged.
> ...



Don't bother to answer this question. After reading some of your other posts I see that you are high, drunk, and stupid.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 19, 2013)

...and he likes mustard on his biscuits.


----------



## Toro (Jul 19, 2013)

Money printing is frickin' awesome!


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 19, 2013)

The Fed is pumping Wall Street full of money. Of course the DOW is going to go up. It's meaningless. When the money stops (it has to eventually), the DOW will crash as it has no real volume. Then we'll get to hear all the libs blame Booosh or whoever.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Your default is to shit on the 99%? Nice. Not everyone is a elite POS like yourself.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 19, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



3 million = the 1%. You're just elitist scum. The progs are a few super wealthy keeping the super poor and super aggrieved on the plantation. Keep whipping the drones, baby.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > RadioRefugee said:
> ...



Still, your's is likely the most stupid statement ever to come from a mentally disabled tea bagger.


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Man, that's true.  Wow, tea baggers, what a joke.  Believing that government spends too much money, WTF?  Where do they get such whacked out ideas?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

Moving right along, this week was a steady week for the President's economic policies:  good job, housing, and manufacturing reports  - along with blow out earnings news for small, midcap and large companies.

Excellent.


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Moving right along, this week was a steady week for the President's economic policies,  good job, housing, and manufacturing reports  - along with blow out earnings news for small, midcap and large companies.
> 
> Excellent.



So the Democrats declare recession the new reality and then you measure yourself by that standard.  Bill Laimbeer could clear a higher bar then you can.

On jobs, 400K per month creation used to be considered neutral.  Now, 100K jobs mostly created in government is a cause for rejoice.  A backlog of houses that's historically very high gets the new bar, it's smaller then it was.

I'm thinking when the Republicans are back in power, suddenly the new bar of recession being the new normal's not going to be the bar anymore, what say you driveby?  You going to measure Republicans the way you measure Democrats?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

kaz said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Moving right along, this week was a steady week for the President's economic policies,  good job, housing, and manufacturing reports  - along with blow out earnings news for small, midcap and large companies.
> ...



It's a long way back out of the hole Bush and the Republicans dug for us, eh?


----------



## whitehall (Jul 20, 2013)

It's getting harder and harder to figure out the radical seemingly bi-polar left. On one hand they hate corporate wealth and on the other hand they credit the president with creating more corporate wealth. Maybe it's a smokescreen. Motown is bankrupt, unemployment is still high. Why else would the radical left want to talk about the DOW except as camouflage for incompetence?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

whitehall said:


> It's getting harder and harder to figure out the radical seemingly bi-polar left. On one hand they hate corporate wealth and on the other hand they credit the president with creating more corporate wealth. Maybe it's a smokescreen. Motown is bankrupt, unemployment is still high. Why else would the radical left want to talk about the DOW except as camouflage for incompetence?




You'd get a clearer picture if you got some of your news from other than FOX Hate Radio.

You seem to get blown out as soon as you leave the FOX locker room.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Just admit you're shilling for the 1% by touting DOW highs and I'll move along.

No? That's not what you intended? Then WTF are you saying? I'm guessing bong induced nonsense.

Never mind. You're ignore worthy. Buh bye.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jul 20, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > RadioRefugee said:
> ...



Just you..... You and your hypocritical buddies who shit on the poor while being poor yourselves. You're a joke and its even funnier that you can't see it.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 20, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I'm shitting on Obama and his epic economic fail. I'm interested in the health of this society, not the stock owning class like your elitist self.

What's your excuse for shitting on the 99%? That's what you're doing if you support this economic disaster wrought by Obama's ineptitude.

SSDI - RECORD
SNAP - RECORD
LABOR FORCE PARTICIPATION - RECORD LOW

That's what you support. You're a fraud.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 22, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > RadioRefugee said:
> ...




You have trouble reading son? I said:

*"Considering the millions of individuals, and thousands of pension funds who have seen their investments in the DOW DOUBLE under Obama

.... your's is likely the most stupid statement ever to come from a mentally disabled tea bagger.*


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 22, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > RadioRefugee said:
> ...



As the Economy goes, so goes the DOW .....


----------



## Redfish (Jul 22, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



not true at all.   the DOW is up because the FED keeps printing money and infusing it into the banks at zero interest.   Its a false gain and the only result will be inflation.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 22, 2013)

Redfish said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > RadioRefugee said:
> ...




DOW _*ALWAYS*_ follows the economy - up or down ... c.f George Bush and the Republicans

And Obama has recovered the DOW and the economy from the tragic Bush/Republican crash....

Thankfully


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 22, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > RadioRefugee said:
> ...



Loser argument???  Bringing up Bush's flop of a Presidency worked in defeating the GOP twice in a row, and I'm predicting it will give us President Hillary in 2016. 

I don't think conservatives have quite grasped what a massive failure Bush's Presidency was, not only in policy, but in politics too.  They think blaming Bush is a failed tactic, but it's worked well for Democrats, and will continue to do so.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 22, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> RadioRefugee said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Remember, it was the failed Republican policies that *BOOSH *had to work with.

And those Conservative policies that caused the worst recession in U.S. history - haven't changed one iota


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 23, 2013)

* U.S. Stock-Index Futures Rise as Earnings Top Estimates*

The march to DOW 20,000 continues!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-futures-climb-before-ups-posts-earnings.html


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL. The "Conservatives" once again trying to make good news bad. 

After 4 and 1/2 years of constantly predicting economic disaster because Obama was elected President, you would think that they would learn something. 

But the rest of us learned something for sure watching the feckless adventures of the previous President, and the results of that behaviour. And what we learned is that the "Conservatives" are totally out of their little minds.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 23, 2013)

_U.S. stock-index futures climbed, indicating the Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500 Index will extend an all-time high, as earnings from companies including DuPont Co. and Texas Instruments Inc. (TXN) topped analysts&#8217; estimates. _

U.S. Stock-Index Futures Rise as Earnings Top Estimates - Bloomberg


Excellent!


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> _U.S. stock-index futures climbed, indicating the Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500 Index will extend an all-time high, as earnings from companies including DuPont Co. and Texas Instruments Inc. (TXN) topped analysts&#8217; estimates. _
> 
> U.S. Stock-Index Futures Rise as Earnings Top Estimates - Bloomberg
> 
> ...





we also had an artifical market jump under clinton,  remember what happened to that one?  

the market is up,  I am making money.   The problem is that its not real money and will be destroyed by inflation.   The FED is pumping billions of unbacked dollars into the banking system every month.  But they are causing an inflationary cycle.   The more dollars in circulation, the less each one is worth.   

it was the wrong answer when bush did it and its the wrong answer when obama does it.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 23, 2013)

Redfish said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > _U.S. stock-index futures climbed, indicating the Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500 Index will extend an all-time high, as earnings from companies including DuPont Co. and Texas Instruments Inc. (TXN) topped analysts&#8217; estimates. _
> ...



Inflation? Really?

Bernanke's big fear is *DE*flation...

Maybe you should get on the same page!

You're not confusing the predictably periodic price gouging of Big Oil, Big Bank, and Big Insurance - with inflation?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



why would I get on the same page with an idiot?  Do you know what deflation means?   It means that each dollar would have more buying power.   Why would anyone think that would be a bad thing?


----------



## pinqy (Jul 23, 2013)

Redfish said:


> why would I get on the same page with an idiot?  Do you know what deflation means?   It means that each dollar would have more buying power.   Why would anyone think that would be a bad thing?



Deflation means that the general level of prices is going down. While that might seem good for the consumer, what does it mean for a business? Debt, rent/mortgages, salaries are all the same, but marginal revenuse is lower.  And on anything you're paying interest, that's going to go up with interest while your revenue is going down.  Deflation is not a good thing.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2013)

pinqy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > why would I get on the same page with an idiot?  Do you know what deflation means?   It means that each dollar would have more buying power.   Why would anyone think that would be a bad thing?
> ...



fixed expenses would remain fixed, you are correct about that.   but the other costs of doing business---utilities, supplies, raw materials, labor etc would go down.   it could be a net gain or a net loss, or it would be a wash.    the devil is in the details.


----------



## pinqy (Jul 23, 2013)

Redfish said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



In theory labor would go down.  In reality, it doesn't, unless you fire people. And if the prices are going down because of low demand, then you're not making up for the loss of marginal revenue with an increase in quantity. But it's mostly the increase in real debt that's the killer.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 29, 2013)

*AMAZON TO HIRE 7,000 IN 13 STATES*

_Amazon.com said it is adding 7,000 jobs in 13 states, beefing up staff at the warehouses where it fills orders, and in its customer service division. 

The company says it will add 5,000 full-time jobs at its U.S. distribution centers, which currently employ about 20,000 workers who pack and ship customer orders._



Amazon.com looks to fill 7,000 jobs in 13 states


The economy rolls .....


----------

